# Saginaw Bay icefishing outing



## JJ Mac (Dec 29, 2003)

Is anyone else interested in another outing on the bay this ice season? Perhaps late January or early February. It would be fun to arrange a group takeoff and cookout. Last year was a blast and I'd like to get a chance to catch up with some fellow Michigan-Sportmen.

There have been some suggestions about White Lake and Houghton too, which is fine, but I'd sure like to get a group out to the bay. Who's up for it?
Any ideas or suggestions appreciated.


----------



## hoffie1 (Dec 31, 2001)

Why? So you can show the rest of us up with the biggest eye again.  
I will be there,lots of good people there last year.I also have to get that skunk smell out of my hut from last years outing.

hoffie


----------



## rendotwo (Dec 27, 2004)

count me in but same as last year will need a ride out and back have a older frabil portable


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i'd be in, but it would be my first time since i was a little kid out there, and would need to find some sort of transportation out there. If i can wrangle that up, I'd be game....


----------



## JJ Mac (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm figuring a takeoff again from Linwood Rd. We should be able to match up drivers and riders. I hope to get set up the night before, so I can hook up my quad trailer on the day of and carry at least a couple of people and gear out and back.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

I'm game....let me know when!!

I have a sled now and hopefully soon, a pull behind that will take 2 more riders.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

I'll be tagging along. Enjoyed last years outing. How about one on the Sag. River also?


----------



## stampman (Dec 30, 2003)

Count me in. Could not make last year-no problem this year.


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

Buddwiser said:


> I'll be tagging along. Enjoyed last years outing. How about one on the Sag. River also?


we'll be right there with ya again this season.
see ya at the pheasant outing!!


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

I would like to be there. I'm marking this thead so I can get a date.


----------



## steelymike (Aug 10, 2005)

ya, i'm in for sure


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

I'll try to make it.


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

I too will make this outing again this year. I had a blast out there last year, being my first time and all.

I should be able to take a couple guys out with me on the trailer agian like last year. My buddy with the buggy will most likely make it again too.


----------



## Backlash (May 27, 2001)

I 'm in again if Matt or his bud with the buggy will give me a ride out. I will not promise tou any fish this year Matt, but will certainly try. Last year was a fun time and the weather was great.


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

Backlash said:


> I 'm in again if Matt or his bud with the buggy will give me a ride out. I will not promise tou any fish this year Matt, but will certainly try. Last year was a fun time and the weather was great.


Sure thing Don. I will hold a spot for you and we will work out the details when we set a date.


----------



## A_Outdoorsman (Oct 20, 2005)

dates??


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

I have never fished Saginaw Bay!! Would love to come just for the chance!!ounds like a good time!!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Depends on the date, I would like to try.


----------



## ReddHead (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm in, but will need a ride out on the bay. Also a list of hot lures that y'all use out there would be great...when it gets closer of course.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

hey, for all you walleye guys out there that use kastmasters, what size do you prefer to use? I'm just trying to stock my walleye ice-arsenal up, and have a feeling i mighta bought some that may be a bit on the small side.

steve


----------



## JJ Mac (Dec 29, 2003)

ok, we'll go ahead and officially cancel the outing on January 28. Once (if) we get some good ice and reports, we'll start talking dates again.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

jig head said:


> lets look on the bright side.
> late feb. when there is good ice we can have a outing when the fishing should be pretty good.


 FIRST ICE IN FEB.! FISHING SHOULD BE GREAT.


----------



## woodsman rick (Jan 13, 2003)

Lets see, we had first ice in December, now again in February, maybe again in April, then in June... man the ice fishing should be great this year:lol: . I've been carring my gear around since the begaining of this month just waiting for the bay to freeze.:rant: 

Rick


----------



## bigfly29 (Jan 9, 2005)

I like fishing out of my boat. I cover more river and seem to hook alot of fish . No ice will not stop me.


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

So How about it local guys, will this thing happen this year or what. 
I had a blast last year and was really hoping to get out there again this year.

Anyone know what the ice conditions are, if any.:sad:


----------



## jig head (Jan 13, 2003)

dont know. it depends on the weather god.

I did however check out the ice cond. the last two days in a row.

wenona bch. there was ice out as far as I could see from shore with a few small open water spots. the ice was out past the island. that was 3 days ago.

out from callahan and finn rd area
the ice was out as far as I could see again.
I drove my four wheeler out about qtr. mile, one foot of water. then walked about 1 mile. the ice varied from 0 inches up to 3 inches.
that was yesterday 2-9-2006.

I will be checking again today and probably will be fishing tommorrow chasing the eyes for the first time this season


----------

